# Job Training period Experince will count as part work experince ??



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am into IT Experience and post graduation was into Computer application.
I was having 9 months training period. After that i got confirmation letter.
My experience letter and now my employer reference letter will have employment start date mentioned is the date when i got the appointment letter date .
ACS will only consider date which is mentioned in experience letter and employment reference letter???
or 
I wanted to add those 9 months period also as part of experience .Can i submit my Appointment letter which they mentioned training period 9 months and then job confirmation - this will sufficient for ACS to add those 9 months as part of experience count.
First whether will they accept training period as part of experience ?

Regards,
Sri


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

can somebody reply the above query ?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

AoA. I worked in a company as a chemist and during my employment ,I have been involved in paid on job training period outside country. Will this training be count in experience ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

generally training period is not counted.. would invite others to comment though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

If you were fully qualified and it was 'on the job training' where you were employed and paid and it was not part your course or something that enabled you to become fully qualified then it should count. 

For instance teachers and social workers who must do observed practice as part of their course can not count that time as employment.


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Shel,

I did my PG in Master of computer application and in my first job in IT Filed only but 9 months was training period .i was paid for 9 months ,i am having only bank statement for that 9months but unfortunately some how missed those 9months payslips and don't have tax docs as that salary was less ,so did not required to pay tax.

now DIAC and ACS will count those 9 months ?

Some people are taing DIAC wont count those 9months even ACS counts?

Please elaborate more on this ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

If you can not prove you worked no they will not count it. Evidence to prove you worked include payslips, bank statements that match payslips, tax documents and references from the manager who employed you. 

They can not simply take your word for it that you worked. The onus on you is to prove it.


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

i am having offer letter which they have clearly mentioned train period duration and stipend for trainee period .

and again in confirmation letter also they mentioned about training period duration and after that confirmation date with incremented salary


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

sridhart said:


> i am having offer letter which they have clearly mentioned train period duration and stipend for trainee period .
> 
> and again in confirmation letter also they mentioned about training period duration and after that confirmation date with incremented salary


Exp letter from the employer shows the tasks you performed during employment which should match the ANZCO code. Offer letter or appointment letter mention your designation, not the duties one would be performing. Any type of exp generally gets counted if some senior from that organozation vouches for it, otherwise it is disregarded by ACS and hence DIAC.


----------

